# F&V R-300 Ring Light



## chrysoberyl (Oct 6, 2014)

F&V R-300 ring light - has anyone used this?

http://www.fvlighting.com/

If so, were you pleased?

Thanks!


----------



## cinema-dslr (Oct 6, 2014)

No i have not but their k4000 1x1 lightpanels and their small camera lights z96 are great


----------

